# [Regular Season Game 22] Houston Rockets at Philadelphia 76ers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(12-9)/(5-17)*


When/Where:
*Friday, December 11, 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Iverson / Iguodala / Young / Brand / Dalembert*


_*Preview*_


> Allen Iverson's 10-year run with the Philadelphia 76ers ended three years ago with the team in the midst of a 12-game losing streak.
> 
> With one more defeat, his second stint with the Sixers will begin the same way.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

This game won't be that easy, we had troubles with them last season.
But I hope we make it an 12 game losing streak for them.*Go Rockets*.
Can T-mac play this game against 7Sixers team.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

mtlk said:


> Can T-mac play this game against 7Sixers team.


T-Mac will probably come back at the end of the month. Adelman doesn't want to bring him back for a 4-games-on-5-nights stretch.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Terrible start.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

We're down by 3 at the half. Our bench (Landry, Lowry, Budinger) kept us in the game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ugly game but we're winning.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Andersen really sucks if his jumper is not falling.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Solid win last night. Teams that are on huge losing streaks are very tough to beat. Excellent 3rd qtr. I like the resilience in the 4th when they made a run to get back into it. We would have blown that lead for sure in previous years(esp without Yao and T-Mac).


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Budinger is the weirdest player....I don't see how a guy can go for an 0'fer on a regular basis and then shoot 6-8, 7-9 in the very next game. Weird.


----------

